# Anyone know if these will work?



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

They are HSV SV99 18X8. I like them a lot.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Probobly would
My buddy ran some HSV wheels on his 04 GOAT


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

As long as the bolt pattern is the same, the wheels should fit. 
Also check the offset and I wouldn't run larger than a 235 in front.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

I was planning on just swapping the tires from the stock 18's over to the HSV wheels. I can't find any info on the offset for those wheels. I'm gonna call Austraila when they wake up in couple hours.


----------

